# What about a chat room



## phil_hg_uk (20 Aug 2009)

Just and idea but some of the other forums I go on have a chat feature, for example one of them has a Shoutbox at the bottom of the forum home page where members can just chat like in a chat room.


----------



## Luna Corona (20 Aug 2009)

I'm surprised there isn't one already, tbh.


----------



## thomas (25 Aug 2009)

ohh, a small chatroom would be nice actually!! Sometimes you just want to post a short message that doesn't really warrant a thread, but would still like to post.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2009)

thomas said:


> ohh, a small chatroom would be nice actually!! Sometimes you just want to post a short message that doesn't really warrant a thread, but would still like to post.



Thats exactly what I meant.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2009)

I don't do chat rooms


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2009)

I'll copy this thread into my to-do forum ...


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Aug 2009)

Excellent- the insult-traders' chat would over-heat... funny though!


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

but with proper software not that crap sort that just keeps refreshing html.


----------



## Will1985 (25 Aug 2009)

What about moderation? Or do you envisage a free-for-all?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2009)

Admin said:


> I'll copy this thread into my to-do forum ...



As an example one of the forums I used to go on is this one -> http://www.heliguy.com/Forum/ if you look for the shoutbox near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Carwash (25 Aug 2009)

Admin, if you do this, could it _please_ not be a crappy web-based chat thing? (wot bonj said!)

Cyclechat IRC (or XMPP) would be great!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2009)

Isn't that what the _Tea_ thread is all about?


----------



## Arch (26 Aug 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't that what the _Tea_ thread is all about?



Well, for those of us who indulge, yes....


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Aug 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't that what the _Tea_ thread is all about?



I was thinking that...


----------



## Shaun (27 Aug 2009)

I've installed one: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/misc.php?do=cchatbox

There a mini version on the bottom of the home page, and this bigger version is linked from the navigation bar.

30 days worth of chat content is recorded in a database - so please don't abuse it, as you may lose chat/forum priviledges.

Let me know if there are any problems with it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## A Nutter (27 Aug 2009)

On MDJF we have a shoutbox (similar thing) thats visible through out the forums on every page at the top


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2009)

I have wondered about a proper chat room on here for ages - would be really fun and give something to do when it's quite and not many threads of interest are being posted. or updated 

The chat box is better than nothing a gentle way to introduce something like this but perhaps one day a full on chat room for CC!


----------



## marinyork (2 Sep 2009)

Can one of the moderators keep an eye on the chatroom, it's been discovered by sufficient members now for things to start getting nasty. 

Or perhaps the chatbox was devised to divert this sort of thing into it, in which case don't keep an eye on it!


----------



## Will1985 (2 Sep 2009)

I had a nasty feeling that my suggestion further up this thread would become necessary.


----------



## thomas (3 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Can one of the moderators keep an eye on the chatroom, it's been discovered by sufficient members now for things to start getting nasty.
> 
> Or perhaps the chatbox was devised to divert this sort of thing into it, in which case don't keep an eye on it!



I reckon you should have MOD access to the chat box...with your 1052 posts ...I'll catch you up!!

So far, I've not really seen anything that nasty .


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2009)

All of the chat posts are recorded so if anyone uses it to abuse others, report them to me via PM and I'll deal with it.

If people can't use it responsibly, then ultimately I can remove it, but I'm sure it won't come to that.


----------



## marinyork (3 Sep 2009)

thomas said:


> So far, I've not really seen anything that nasty .



I've seen behaviour that was fairly similar to thread invasions that have apparently upset people in the past. I don't mind it that much but some of it is very similar to behaviour in locked threads. Whether it is the swearing, just low level bickering or stopping other people taking part, I cannot say. The question is whether the standards should be the same in the chatbox as other bits of the forum such as cafe. That said different bits of this forum have different norms of behaviour and etiquette. If chatbox should be equal to cafe then there may be some problems. If it isn't and it's regarded as either some play pen or way of getting low level posts somewhere else to keep the rest of the forum civil and neater there isn't a problem at all. I don't particularly have a problem, other people certainly might based on locked threads in the past.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2009)

I think it should be on the same level in Cafe. I think because it's new, some things may have got under the radar. Looking at the archive, I see exactly what you mean and I would say that behaviour should not be acceptable.


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2009)

Me and the mods need to be told about it though, so if people think some members are behaving inappropriately, please report it and then we can look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

